# BSOD WITH SRV.SYS & hardware disk IN FAULT



## wilfriedd (Feb 22, 2011)

HI THERE!!

i'm really disappointed!!! i got blue screen & blue screen error!!! several time a day!! since 2 MONTHS!!!

I loaded WINDBG to read my 2 last BSOD!!! there were'nt same!!
*
i mean this is the 1:*

```
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck F4, {3, fffffa800984b060, fffffa800984b340, fffff80003dc52d0}

Probably caused by : hardware_disk

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

CRITICAL_OBJECT_TERMINATION (f4)
A process or thread crucial to system operation has unexpectedly exited or been
terminated.
Several processes and threads are necessary for the operation of the
system; when they are terminated (for any reason), the system can no
longer function.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000003, Process
Arg2: fffffa800984b060, Terminating object
Arg3: fffffa800984b340, Process image file name
Arg4: fffff80003dc52d0, Explanatory message (ascii)

Debugging Details:
------------------


PROCESS_OBJECT: fffffa800984b060

IMAGE_NAME:  hardware_disk

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  0

FAULTING_MODULE: 0000000000000000 

PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe

EXCEPTION_RECORD:  fffff880092c2b38 -- (.exr 0xfffff880092c2b38)
ExceptionAddress: 0000000077894e9f
   ExceptionCode: c0000006 (In-page I/O error)
  ExceptionFlags: 00000000
NumberParameters: 3
   Parameter[0]: 0000000000000000
   Parameter[1]: 000007fefd7fd8a8
   Parameter[2]: 00000000c000000e
Inpage operation failed at 000007fefd7fd8a8, due to I/O error 00000000c000000e

EXCEPTION_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000006 - L

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

ERROR_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000006 - L

EXCEPTION_PARAMETER1:  0000000000000000

EXCEPTION_PARAMETER2:  000007fefd7fd8a8

EXCEPTION_PARAMETER3:  00000000c000000e

IO_ERROR: (NTSTATUS) 0xc000000e - Un p riph rique qui n

EXCEPTION_STR:  0xc0000006_c000000e

FAULTING_IP: 
+23a
00000000`77894e9f ??              ???

BUGCHECK_STR:  0xF4_IOERR_C000000E

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
+23a
000007fe`fd7fd8a8 ??              ???

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: hardware_disk

STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xF4_IOERR_C000000E_IMAGE_hardware_disk

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xF4_IOERR_C000000E_IMAGE_hardware_disk

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !analyze -v 
***************************************
```
*

And the Second :*

```
*
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 7A, {fffff6fc40038f70, ffffffffc000000e, 1342b3860, fffff880071eed50}

Probably caused by : srv.sys ( srv!TerminateServer+262 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

3: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

KERNEL_DATA_INPAGE_ERROR (7a)
The requested page of kernel data could not be read in.  Typically caused by
a bad block in the paging file or disk controller error. Also see
KERNEL_STACK_INPAGE_ERROR.
If the error status is 0xC000000E, 0xC000009C, 0xC000009D or 0xC0000185,
it means the disk subsystem has experienced a failure.
If the error status is 0xC000009A, then it means the request failed because
a filesystem failed to make forward progress.
Arguments:
Arg1: fffff6fc40038f70, lock type that was held (value 1,2,3, or PTE address)
Arg2: ffffffffc000000e, error status (normally i/o status code)
Arg3: 00000001342b3860, current process (virtual address for lock type 3, or PTE)
Arg4: fffff880071eed50, virtual address that could not be in-paged (or PTE contents if arg1 is a PTE address)

Debugging Details:
------------------


ERROR_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc000000e - Un p riph rique qui n

DISK_HARDWARE_ERROR: There was error with disk hardware

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7a_c000000e

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME:  System

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

TRAP_FRAME:  fffff880033bd850 -- (.trap 0xfffff880033bd850)
NOTE: The trap frame does not contain all registers.
Some register values may be zeroed or incorrect.
rax=000000000000ff7b rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=fffff8a003d3b060
rdx=fffffa8006d3eb60 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff880071eed50 rsp=fffff880033bd9e8 rbp=0000000000000010
 r8=0000000000000000  r9=0000000000000000 r10=fffffa8006d94550
r11=0000000000000000 r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz ac po cy
srv!SrvCloseShare:
fffff880`071eed50 fff3            push    rbx
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80003afa168 to fffff80003a85740

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`033bd538 fffff800`03afa168 : 00000000`0000007a fffff6fc`40038f70 ffffffff`c000000e 00000001`342b3860 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`033bd540 fffff800`03a7752b : fffffa80`09e08940 fffff880`033bd6b0 fffff800`03c12440 fffff880`015b5888 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x34c0e
fffff880`033bd620 fffff800`03aa05c4 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000008 ffffffff`ffffffff 00000000`00000200 : nt!MiIssueHardFault+0x28b
fffff880`033bd6f0 fffff800`03a8382e : 00000000`00000008 fffff8a0`03d3b060 00000000`00000000 fffff8a0`03d3b060 : nt!MmAccessFault+0x11c4
fffff880`033bd850 fffff880`071eed50 : fffff880`071f08e2 fffff880`071a4600 fffff880`071a47b8 fffff8a0`03d3b060 : nt!KiPageFault+0x16e
fffff880`033bd9e8 fffff880`071f08e2 : fffff880`071a4600 fffff880`071a47b8 fffff8a0`03d3b060 00001f80`01080100 : srv!SrvCloseShare
fffff880`033bd9f0 fffff880`071f30e4 : 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`0b4f4df0 fffff800`03c2a5f8 fffffa80`06d3eb60 : srv!TerminateServer+0x262
fffff880`033bdb80 fffff800`03d7f943 : fffffa80`0b4f4df0 fffffa80`09f7b3d0 fffffa80`0afd86c0 fffffa80`06d3eb60 : srv!SrvConfigurationThread+0x54
fffff880`033bdc40 fffff800`03a92961 : fffff800`03e9bd00 fffff800`03e9bd70 fffffa80`06d3eb60 fffffa80`06d3eb60 : nt!IopProcessWorkItem+0x23
fffff880`033bdc70 fffff800`03d287c6 : 83000800`80000800 fffffa80`06d3eb60 00000000`00000080 fffffa80`06d2b890 : nt!ExpWorkerThread+0x111
fffff880`033bdd00 fffff800`03a63c26 : fffff880`03164180 fffffa80`06d3eb60 fffff880`0316efc0 000000e1`40010800 : nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x5a
fffff880`033bdd40 00000000`00000000 : fffff880`033be000 fffff880`033b8000 fffff880`033bd290 00000000`00000000 : nt!KxStartSystemThread+0x16


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
srv!TerminateServer+262
fffff880`071f08e2 488bcb          mov     rcx,rbx

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  6

SYMBOL_NAME:  srv!TerminateServer+262

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: srv

IMAGE_NAME:  srv.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4c773318

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x7a_c000000e_srv!TerminateServer+262

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x7a_c000000e_srv!TerminateServer+262

Followup: MachineOwner
---------
```
I realy don't know what do do!!!!!!!!! i'm dead!!!

Please help!! please!


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

Oh, you're not dead yet :grin:

Hello and welcome to TSF.

At a glance, it looks like you're having some problems with memory management. Please follow the instructions here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...f-death-bsod-posting-instructions-452654.html


----------



## wilfriedd (Feb 22, 2011)

Ok thank you!! i'm doing the tasks!!

I just want to say that i've already do "memtest86" tests, "chkdsk/r" tests, "sfc scannow" and a lot of combofix & others!!!

Now i'm following your instructions....we'll be back soon


----------



## wilfriedd (Feb 22, 2011)

sorry, but there is a problem .....here.... for me with the windows 7 & vista exe file. ive readed your instructions carrefully, but there is a problem with the cmd window..... i got the message..'waiting for systeminfo' line by line since 1 hour now!! whats wrong??


----------



## wilfriedd (Feb 22, 2011)

HELLE everybody!!

Like I said, i got the message "Waiting for Systeminfo" all the night.... So i don't know if your instructions worked...

However i've seen the folder named "Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2" & i created the HTML file for "PERFMON"....

The file .rar is attached to this Message, thank you for your help!!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Run HDD diagnostics - start with Sea Tools for DOS -

Run HDD diags - http://www.techsupportforum.com/2828431-post7.html

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------

